# Tribulus Sucks



## ripped_one (Dec 22, 2011)

*http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19781624

Effects of Tribulus terrestris on endocrine sensitive organs in male and female Wistar rats.*

AIM OF THE STUDY: 

Investigate the possible effects of Tribulus terrestris (TT) on endocrine sensitive organs in intact and castrated male rats as well as in a post-menopausal rat model using ovariectomized females.

MATERIALS AND METHODS: 

Three different dose levels of TT (11, 42 and 110 mg/kg/day) were administered to castrated males for 7 days and to intact males and castrated females for 28 days. In addition to TT treatment, all experiments also included a group of rats treated with dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA). In experiments using castrated males and females we also used testosterone and 17 alpha-ethynylestradiol, respectively, as positive controls for androgenicity and estrogenicity.

RESULTS: 

Neither DHEA nor TT was able to stimulate androgen sensitive tissues like the prostate and seminal vesicle in both intact and castrated male rats. In addition, administration of TT to intact male rats for 28 days did not change serum testosterone levels as well as did not produce any quantitative change in the fecal excretion of androgenic metabolites. However, a slight increase in the number of homogenization-resistant spermatids was observed in rats treated with 11 mg/kg/day of TT extract. In ovariectomized females, TT did not produce any stimulatory effects in uterine and vaginal epithelia.

CONCLUSIONS: 

Tribulus terrestris was not able to stimulate endocrine sensitive tissues such as the prostate, seminal vesicle, uterus and vagina in Wistar rats, indicating lack of androgenic and estrogenic activity in vivo. We also showed a positive effect of TT administration on rat sperm production, associated with unchanged levels of circulating androgens.


----------



## PVL (Jan 10, 2012)

i see no results from this stuff......maybe for a beginner.........i stick to DAA and ATD now


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

Now, the thing that is interesting to me is the positive effects on sperm production.  Makes you wonder about adding TT to a post-TRT PCT when the aim is fertility (I will be exiting TRT at some point to try and have kids, yay).  Something worth noting for sure.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a friend who is natty and in his mid sixties... Don't look mid sixties though. He uses trib and daa and says it surely makes a difference for him. Just some anecdotal evidence. I've taken TT and it didn't do shit.  Supp company hype that high school kids buy up too easily


----------



## Zeek (Apr 8, 2012)

I would like to add that tribulus is said to only be effective as boosting T-levels when the correct part of the plant is use. The plant also needs to be grown in certain native areas within it's range to truly produce  the biochemicals in the desired quantities to produce an effective tribulus.

 Be aware it was trebestan the makers of Tribulus who put out the above info and it may just be marketing BS, I don't know for sure.

 There was a time that i did add tribulus in during PCT in hopes of speeding recovery but i never noticed any positive benefits from it.

 Another one of those things that looks really good on paper or in advertisement but does not seem to deliver!


----------



## oldschool67 (Apr 9, 2012)

yup, agreed across the board, trib sucks!  i was very excited when the claims were first brought fourth.


----------

